# Not enjoying this tractor search



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This searching for a tractor is for the birds; I don't really like it. There is not much of a selection here in Wyoming, what is here I think is over priced. So far I have been looking at Case IH; I have found a 2594 that seems priced reasonably, but I have heard that those tractors along with the 3394 and 3594 had problems with transmissions. Is that correct. I am really leaning towards the Case 7130; has there been any problems with them.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Allegedly the 94's are more expensive to fix.

I would hop all over a 7130 if I needed one.

You are going to find that 15-20 year old tractors are going to sell for almost what they were new. Broaden your search range because 200-300 miles further is not really going to cost you much more.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> Allegedly the 94's are more expensive to fix.
> 
> I would hop all over a 7130 if I needed one.
> 
> You are going to find that 15-20 year old tractors are going to sell for almost what they were new. Broaden your search range because 200-300 miles further is not really going to cost you much more.


So far the only thing that I have bought here in Wyoming is the disk I bought last winter. When I bought my swather and the tractor that I am replacing I bought them in eastern Nebraska, so I am looking at least that far out, and some I have seen are even as farther out. I have found one that is in Indiana that looks like it is a good tractor. I have also seen on the North Dakota that is coming up on Auctiontime this next week; it has more hours than I would like, looks like a good tractor, but I need to get mine Massey sold first.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If you're looking that far, give Wieman's in Marion, SD a call and see what they have or know that is coming up. I know their trucker will haul your way.

Did a quick check, some nice looking MX Magnums for sale and a 7140.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Searching for a tractor really sucked for me too until I went to a national search and had it trucked in. Trucking really isn't too bad for price.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I know this could vary depending on where you are but when I was looking for one three years back found out then the major search sites were running about a week or so behind the reality at the dealers on used inventory. Some dealers have no web site and some do use the major search engines as theirs but some of the best dealers have their own site and are turning the better deals before they make the big search sites. I would do a search for dealers and see if they have their own site. BTW, dealership I bought from was who told me this.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What are you wanting to do with this tractor? Can't go wrong with a 7130. They do have a few little things that can give trouble but there are so many of these things that any and all problems are easily solved by somebody out there. Some of the 94s, can't remember if its only the 3X94s or 2X94s too are full time MFD. That is a deal killer for me. Don't be afraid to look farther out. It takes a little faith, I know. Been there and done that, but that's what it took to get what I wanted and at a price I could justify.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> What are you wanting to do with this tractor? Can't go wrong with a 7130. They do have a few little things that can give trouble but there are so many of these things that any and all problems are easily solved by somebody out there. Some of the 94s, can't remember if its only the 3X94s or 2X94s too are full time MFD. That is a deal killer for me. Don't be afraid to look farther out. It takes a little faith, I know. Been there and done that, but that's what it took to get what I wanted and at a price I could justify.


I am perfectly fine with a two wheel drive; that is what I have now, and I don't really see needing an MFD. We don't really have any hills. I do want duels though. A lot of guys around here run duels on the baling tractors.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> What are you wanting to do with this tractor? Can't go wrong with a 7130. They do have a few little things that can give trouble but there are so many of these things that any and all problems are easily solved by somebody out there. Some of the 94s, can't remember if its only the 3X94s or 2X94s too are full time MFD. That is a deal killer for me. Don't be afraid to look farther out. It takes a little faith, I know. Been there and done that, but that's what it took to get what I wanted and at a price I could justify.


It's the 3x. The 2594 would be normal mfwd.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Last time I bought used i hook up the trailer and headed north as Texas tractors at the time were slim pickings. 
You have to keep searching daily and in tractor house set the search to listings within 10 days. If its a nice tractor that is a good deal it wont last much longer than that.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Just saw a FB ad for Big Iron auction there was a 7130 on it but now I can't find it to give the link. Those auctions always look tempting but it is buyer beware because if you win the bid you are on your own. Good Luck


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You never know with those auctions. But my brother bought his second 7140 off a RB auction I think in St Louis. Ugly duckling with worn tires and faded paint but is it ever a get-er-done machine. Somebody played with the pump on it and knew what they were doing. It will run all over his other 7140. He’s fixed a few things on it, head gasket and injector were the biggest items, all things considered can’t complain at all. MFD and duals.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought my 7110 in jewell kansas and when i was in that area there were alot of nice boxcar magnums in that area.


----------

